# Got a pic?



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

I've seen this done in a lot of other forums but not this one.I was thinking it might help explain how some of us are pricks and others are douchebags and some of us will just never see eye to eye and last but least why some of us just get along well.If you have a pic of yourself post it.
Here's a pic of what I'd look like if I ever plowed through a playground full of kids.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Hardcore VW)*

Here iam!OOPS,thats not me







Its one of my pride and joys.Im to ugly


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (Bad Habit)*

All you fuggas saw my mug in that BBM forum,I like the P-shop pick of me!(I DO have a sense of humor)Cute baby!


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Got a pic? (Bad Habit)*

I'd never say the C word,but that baby is very...............photogenic.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Hardcore VW)*

She says"thanks guy's".Followed by a little puke,lol


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Bad Habit)*

here is me


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (Bad Habit)*

Here's me and my 9 yr old working on the project
















Here's me teaching my 12 & 9 year old how play Paintball








Here's me again








My 4 yr old doing wut he does best








Here's 2 pics of my baby. First one he was 2 months, next he was 1 yr.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Kids are great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Here's my Tat's


----------



## DubG60 (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Got a pic? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Anyone member this one???








Ya Payback to the 7yr old MWahahahaa!!!








Ok seriously now...


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Got a pic? (DubG60)*

Here's me after finding a place that sells HUGE cotton candy in Amsterdam. You know that hit the spot
















Ready for the slopes








And of course, me and the car in race mode. (Pic courtesy of Remus)


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (nycvr6)*

OMG







!! i would love a thing of cotton candy that big


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Got a pic? (xXx TURBO)*

yeah watch out for the 15 euro TURBO cotton candy. i got the 3 euro size and it was like a small trash bag they put it in, the 15 euro cam in a 30 lb garbage bag. 
just stop off at a cafe and munch it all down







get your blood sugar back up








then top it off with some mayo and peanut butter french fries








werd to curry chicken sandwidches. damn i ate alot that night







wonder why


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Got a pic? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_yeah watch out for the 15 euro TURBO cotton candy. i got the 3 euro size and it was like a small trash bag they put it in, the 15 euro cam in a 30 lb garbage bag. 

The one im holding in the pic is the 15 euro one, picked it up in Dam Square.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (nycvr6)*

Yup its me on the lawnmower.








The kids 








The wife and her boyfriend. 












_Modified by KOOTER at 3:31 AM 12-24-2003_


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (nycvr6)*

Heres me
















U guys aint got nuttin on that vest. lol


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Got a pic? (KOOTER)*

what no wheelies this time Chuck! hahaha!


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_what no wheelies this time Chuck! hahaha!

Now you know where they got that picture







Not very flattering though http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Damm web designers.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Hardcore VW)*









No wonder I keep getting carded at the liquor store!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Angular)*

Me a couple days ago! 








On my way to church in my 2110cc dual 48 IDF 74 drag/street bug. It's gone on to be with it's VW bretheren







RIP


----------



## StaggerLee (Mar 12, 2001)

On the far right.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Vdubin474)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubin474* »_Heres me
















U guys aint got nuttin on that vest. lol


hahahhh that ish is good


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (turbojeta3)*









me in the front holding the tial, wg flange broke off on the way to a car show,


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (D Wiz)*

Few know i actually Photoshopped that pic. Sorry D Wizzle


----------



## teknik (Dec 30, 2002)

*me*


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Got a pic? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_







wonder why









WERRRRRDD.


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Vdubin474)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubin474* »_Heres me
















U guys aint got nuttin on that vest. lol

You wish you were as ill as ill mich. Don't even try and pull it off.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: me (teknik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teknik* »_










thats just not fair.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: me (twodubs)*


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: me (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_
thats just not fair.























Yeah I'm way jealous too! 
Jason


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: me (vdubspeed)*









Party at the old crib...








Somewhere between Texas and Florida, 3000 mile road trip in the MK4








Old photography class stuff, some 9 years ago...








Me and the "would be" wife, about 4 years ago...








Me and the wife(a year on the 4th of January), tonight, about an hour and a half ago... 

ONE MORE! Had to dig this one up...








From my glory days. This pic was in Thrasher Magazine, circa May, 1995. I miss skateboarding, but these days, I am just too broken...



_Modified by BillyT. at 5:34 AM 12-25-2003_


----------



## Gazoo (Nov 23, 2003)

wow she's purty!!! ........................................................................ummmm well I guess ur pretty in your own special way too.


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Gazoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gazoo* »_well I guess ur pretty in your own special way too.

Thanks... I think...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (BillyT.)*

me...








and the POS...


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re:*

Me................







...........Thats all folks!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (FYGTBUG)*

im in the green








front right










_Modified by joeZX6 at 5:06 AM 12-25-2003_


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (joeZX6)*









V4 power!








Merry christmas BOOST HEADS!!!








-Rich


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

bump


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (KOOTER)*

sticky...


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Setting up a race after the local street racer's Hooters meet. ...I'm surrounded by LS1 guys/girls.








(center in off-white pullover)


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (KrautFed)*

If you thought 325 whp is out there in an MKIV GTI....








You should try 55mph on 3"x10" tires!


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (2.OhhhGTI)*


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: me (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_










Come on speed, just get off the guy already


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: me (killa)*

If that was Paul hed be trying to climb up your ass(little butt monkey).


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: me (KOOTER)*

talk about douschebags....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Got a pic? (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Here's a pic of what I'd look like if I ever plowed through a playground full of kids.









I call BS on that pic. You ALWAYS look like that.
Anyway here's me enjoying a hot dog that was grilled on a VR6 intake manifold. Tasty.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: me (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_talk about douschebags....









Glasses are crooked


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_









Mine is better Sam


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Got a pic? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_
Mine is better Sam

















Please you guys got nothing one me. Keep in mind that this huge banger was filled with amsterdams finest buds and hash, all the leftovers we had on the last night of the trip.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_ Keep in mind that this huge banger was filled with amsterdams finest buds and hash 

So was mine, no big like yours but the contents were the same. Straight from the Betty Boop coffee shop. Im an Amsterdam regular


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Got a pic? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_
So was mine, no big like yours but the contents were the same. Straight from the Betty Boop coffee shop. Im an Amsterdam regular

Nice, ive been there a few times myself, my favorite hangout is any of the 3 Rokerij's, but preferably the Leidse Plein location. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Got a pic? (nycvr6)*

look like i should have stayed in NY for a little longer.







although man the midwest is a very kind area. at least at my house.



















_Modified by twodubs at 1:08 PM 12-27-2003_


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (nycvr6)*

Moehahahahah
I can go there every day, it's around the corner


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (Blue Rallye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Rallye* »_Moehahahahah
I can go there every day, it's around the corner









pfffffffttttttt


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Got a pic? (nycvr6)*









Nice,







not to get too far off topic but didn;t you find that sucker hard to hit being that its so long? I found that anything over 9" long is like trying to so a golfball threw a straw.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (schrickedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schrickedVR6* »_ I found that anything over 9" long is like trying to so a golfball threw a straw.

LmAO! and he has a slight bend directly in the middle. mucho restricto








EDITic for topic


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: me (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_talk about douschebags....









i bet you built your entire car with all the money you saved on YEARS of avoiding an optomitrist!!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Got a pic? (schrickedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schrickedVR6* »_








Nice,







not to get too far off topic but didn;t you find that sucker hard to hit being that its so long? I found that anything over 9" long is like trying to so a golfball threw a straw.

It suprisingly worked very well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like maybe we'll have something else to do besides skiing if we get to meet up at Snow in Feb.










_Modified by nycvr6 at 8:46 PM 12-27-2003_


----------



## Mr Ginzo (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (Hardcore VW)*









straight edge?


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Mr_Ginzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr_Ginzo* »_straight edge?

How'd you know? I'm suprised you don't have X's tattooed on your hands as well.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (Slynus)*

I used to really enjoy the straight edge theory of life but then I heard that people associated with the cult(couldn't think of another term. Please do not let that offend anyone.) had begun to become violent. As for the what staight edge stands for though... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jason


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (vdubspeed)*

yes the XXX is for straight edge







i also have "true till death" tattooed on my arm, i've been straight edge since 1996, but i'm not into the sxe scene, i'm not violent about it and i don;t preech it, it's just the way i decided to live my life


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Got a pic? (xXx TURBO)*

**** and I thought it was "true till college" .. did I miss a memo?


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_**** and I thought it was "true till college" .. did I miss a memo?









i didn't go to college







yeah i did i just got a different memo i guess


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: (FYGTBUG)*









Guess how it went on the track that day......beside my buddy Klaas. (not on Vortex)








Mister Blue Rallye, with his mean face......(he doesn't know this)











_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 7:14 PM 12-28-2003_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Got a pic? (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_ i'm not violent about it and i don;t preech it, it's just the way i decided to live my life









word. concentrate on what makes YOU happy.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

i got a freshie here somewhere...


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (corradokyd)*









thats me--3rd place mens heavyweight brazilian jiu jitsu tourney. the fahqer who won 1st got me in a side choke from keza-gatame. i'll get him next year... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: (GTI1-G60)*

Now you have seen my pretty mean face, but not my car...
Sorry about the big size...! I don't know **** about resizing...?








BTW, André did we bored the **** outta you that day...?












_Modified by Blue Rallye at 1:03 PM 12-29-2003_


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Blue Rallye)*

Heee look it´s the tupperware golf of mister Blue Rallye...


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Hey Wil,I was at that tourney! didn't compete though,I was watching some people from our school.That's 3 people so far that I know are into BJJ and VW's...I'm sure there's more.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

I'm not very vocal in here, but here I am... mid swap.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (vdubturbo)*

i see you have the staples of a well rounded diet.
naaaws, pizza and beer.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_i see you have the staples of a well rounded diet.
naaaws, pizza and beer.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Two beers(one for each hand)


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_








thats me--3rd place mens heavyweight brazilian jiu jitsu tourney. the fahqer who won 1st got me in a side choke from keza-gatame. i'll get him next year... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice, I was thinking about taking up gracie style jiu jitsu to round out my kenpo background. I haven't done a tourney in a minute. I'm so outta shape it's rediculous


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (turboit)*

Here's me and my ride i was just joking with the other pic. he he I'M the guy in the red hat. 








Pics r taking by my boy LazyLids On the STLvw.org site.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubin474)*

Me


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

Cool Pic!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (vdubturbo)*

pic of me finally...no good pics unfortunately.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Me*

Here I am before I got into VWs. It is me, I swear








Here's another one








and here is one for and the ladies










_Modified by vfarren at 4:18 PM 12-30-2003_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Me (vfarren)*

This is all I have, playing fooseball at a local bar, pic was taken with a camerafone.










_Modified by killa at 6:00 PM 1-2-2004_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubin474)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubin474* »_Here's me and my ride i was just joking with the other pic. he he I'M the guy in the red hat. 








Pics r taking by my boy LazyLids On the STLvw.org site.


DORK. hahhahahahaa


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Re: (GTI1-G60)*

This is me and my friend Jared taken on new years eve night in Colorado... skiing all day and partying all night! Im the one on the right.








here's a little better pic of me








Here is a peek of what the GF's did to Jared... 








Here is a shot of mountians


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Got a pic? (Hardcore VW)*

I can hit top speeds with this baby. lol
me at my job.








be careful when you see me coming.








sorry for the sh!ty pics. they were before i got my digital camera.
.


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*MWHAHAHHA*

Me:








The tat:








The hoopty:


















_Modified by Jeebs at 1:54 AM 1-3-2004_


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (Jeebs)*

My drunken ass New Years Eve w/ a friend









The animal...Rabbit to be exact

















Pre bad oil pump


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (GTibunny16v)*

dont know why the right side of the pic is bubbling my mug LOL, and one eye must have blinked, anyways, i wear a 7 7/8 fitted hat and thats a to4B hifi


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (D Wiz)*

Damn Nugga!!, you need to trim those brow's









BTW, i see remus' Banana in the back


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_Damn Nugga!!, you need to trim those brow's









Yeah they look like 2 catapillers about to fight!
I can't talk though,my girl says it looks like I have a headband if I don't trim 'em up once in a while....hhaha


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_Damn Nugga!!, you need to trim those brow's








BTW, i see remus' Banana in the back









LOL!!!!!
Look closer and you might see another car


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_
LOL!!!!!
Look closer and you might see another car










I just see a slowA2 back there


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Yeah they look like 2 catapillers about to fight

LMFAO~ROFL!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

turboit-- dont worry if its gracie style bjj or not, there are TONS of good teachersout there-- machado, fietosa, etc. just get with a REPUTABLE teacher, there are hacks out there. take some muay thai to round out your stand up and meet me in the parking lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: MWHAHAHHA (Mrveedubuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrveedubuk* »_









i'd be smiling too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_turboit-- dont worry if its gracie style bjj or not, there are TONS of good teachersout there-- machado, fietosa, etc. just get with a REPUTABLE teacher, there are hacks out there. take some muay thai to round out your stand up and meet me in the parking lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Very true.............get a good game and you won't have to be scared of the e thugs on vortex.....hahaha


----------



## jackson3836 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

i was bored


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (vdubturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubturbo* »_I'm not very vocal in here, but here I am... mid swap.









thats one scary mofo...


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

Awwwwwww! I clean up nice!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (vdubturbo)*









Heres me making da magic happen








Id post pics of the car, but my imagestation blows


----------

